# Sephora/Nordstrom/Sally's Beauty Supply Haul



## -Cassandra- (Aug 28, 2011)

It has been a really long time since I was last on here! It feels nice to be back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll be posting a collective stash of my makeup soon, but here is what I got from Sephora, Nordstroms and Sally's Beauty Supply. 



  	Two Beauty Blenders, Prime Time Primer, Givenchy foundation in Perfect Ivory, Sephora Pro Blush Brush #49



  	Burberry Powder Foundation in #4 Trench, Giorgio Armani Gloss d'Armani in 505



  	Closer look at what the applicator looks like, it's fantastic. This gloss is worth every penny.



  	China Glaze-Urban Night & City Siren
  	I have City Siren on my nails in the picture where I'm showing the applicator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone wants a full nail swatch let me know.


----------



## TheClara (Aug 28, 2011)

Great haul! I love that Givenchy foundation, it is one of my faves.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice! That gloss is a lovely colour for fall!


----------



## thebeautybible (Aug 29, 2011)

great haul. have you tried the Prime time yet? what do you think of it? Im still not convinced any primer really makes a huge difference to my make up! lol

  	x


----------



## -Cassandra- (Aug 29, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Very nice! That gloss is a lovely colour for fall!


  It doesn't come out as the color in the tube. It's more of a hot pink on my really fair skin it comes off like a bright watermelon shade. Since your really fair too you might like it also  It is a tad sticky but nothing too uncomfortable.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Aug 29, 2011)

thebeautybible said:


> great haul. have you tried the Prime time yet? what do you think of it? Im still not convinced any primer really makes a huge difference to my make up! lol
> 
> x


	I actually had tried the brightening version of this one before and it was fantastic , but the pump on that SUCKED. It would explode when you would push down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far, this one feels great hasn't  broken me out yet and makes my skin feel really smooth and glides over any acne I already have flaring up. It really depends on the skin type  Personally, I'm highly acne prone ,sensitive , oily T zone and get very dry patches. I feel like primer for me helps my foundation from being sucked up by my pores so fast and can last through the day without it fading. However, it takes alot of trial and error for me because most primers will either burn when I put them on or will break out my skin  It's a pain in the butt going back and forth returning items  So, what has been your experience??


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 1, 2011)

great haul!


----------



## sunshine rose (Sep 1, 2011)

Love the gloss! nice haul


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 2, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> great haul!


	omg I know this is totally random , but I'm from chicago too  haha


----------



## madeinbrklyn (Sep 2, 2011)

That gloss is gorgeous!


----------



## Fluffyloo (Sep 9, 2011)

I worked at Sally's a Looonnngg time ago....I havent been in there in a while....may have to plan a trip!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 11, 2011)

Fluffyloo said:


> I worked at Sally's a Looonnngg time ago....I havent been in there in a while....may have to plan a trip!


 
	I think Sally's is totally worth the time to make a trip


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Sep 11, 2011)

That polish is to die for!! Great haul!!


----------

